
Remote Learning Isn't Remote Schooling - brendancahill
https://brendancahill.io/brensblog/remotelearning
======
hereme888
Totally agree.

The ROI from the outdated conventional schooling model is minimal compared to
what is now possible.

~~~
brendancahill
I agree. I think alternatives like Google Cert, Lambda School and other coding
school alt certifications or altMBA's will continually widdle away at the
strangle hold that colleges once had on opportunity.

